# SATA Problem



## mille1j (Dec 22, 2007)

just went to a friends house to attempt to upgrade my tivo HD. Planned to go to a 1TB WD drive. However, the mfs tools kept returning IDE errors on launch and i could not get to a command line. I ***think*** the problem came from the fact that his SATA controller is a RAID controller. When i had his RAID drives plugged in the, there was no problem, but when i tried to plug my pair in instead, i got the IDE errors.

any suggestions? do i just need to find a different desktop to use?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

mille1j said:


> just went to a friends house to attempt to upgrade my tivo HD. Planned to go to a 1TB WD drive. However, the mfs tools kept returning IDE errors on launch and i could not get to a command line. I ***think*** the problem came from the fact that his SATA controller is a RAID controller. When i had his RAID drives plugged in the, there was no problem, but when i tried to plug my pair in instead, i got the IDE errors.
> 
> any suggestions? do i just need to find a different desktop to use?


Maybe try winmfs from mfslive.org.


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

dwit said:


> Maybe try winmfs from mfslive.org.


Yes, that's all you can use on a Tivo HD....mfs tools will NOT work according to the site.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Huh? Many of us have upgraded drives for the THD using WinMFS.


----------

